# My cat is a food monster.



## ChubbieBunnie (Mar 10, 2015)

My cat Peachie LOVES to eat. So much. This cat will lay her face in her bowl at night (like 3 am) and WEEP into her dish. For hours. Loudly. Like a dying cow noise. She is small too, maybe only 5 lbs and full grown- she just loves to eat. If her dish doesn't constantly have food in it she does this. 
Does anyone else have little food monsters at home?


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a pretty laid back pet parents but whining/demanding food is my biggest pet peeve (lol). None of my animals are free fed. The rats are scatter fed, the cats get their meals 2 times a day- and if they hound me as soon as I walk in the door, I make them wait until they stop. The dog has to sit and wait until I give the ok. And after 20 mins, all dishes (minus water, thats out all day) get picked up. I've been called cruel for it but its our job as pet parents to make sure our pets are healthy! 

My cats have tested my patience by doing what yours does though lol. There was a couple weeks where my girl cat was waking me up five mins before my alarm EVERY morning until I fed her. I didn't give in though and I ignored her, as frustrated as I was that I had to watch my alarm go off instead of sleeping the extra 5 mins! It took a few weeks but she did stop.

What kind of food is she eating? She could be constantly hungry because her food isnt filling her up and giving her the right nutrients. Have you tried wet food?

Your ratties are adorable btw, love the names!


----------



## ChubbieBunnie (Mar 10, 2015)

PaigeRose said:


> I'm a pretty laid back pet parents but whining/demanding food is my biggest pet peeve (lol). None of my animals are free fed. The rats are scatter fed, the cats get their meals 2 times a day- and if they hound me as soon as I walk in the door, I make them wait until they stop. The dog has to sit and wait until I give the ok. And after 20 mins, all dishes (minus water, thats out all day) get picked up. I've been called cruel for it but its our job as pet parents to make sure our pets are healthy!
> 
> My cats have tested my patience by doing what yours does though lol. There was a couple weeks where my girl cat was waking me up five mins before my alarm EVERY morning until I fed her. I didn't give in though and I ignored her, as frustrated as I was that I had to watch my alarm go off instead of sleeping the extra 5 mins! It took a few weeks but she did stop.
> 
> ...


Thank you  
She's eating Purina ONE sensitive tummy. I want to feed her Blue Buffalo, but it's a wee bit out of my price range right now.  She LOVES wet food, but they give her gas and make her have diarrhea. 
The crying doesn't really bug me too much- all my animals get their dishes filled at the same time of day- but I wonder if she eats from boredom? What you you think?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

ChubbieBunnie said:


> Thank you
> She's eating Purina ONE sensitive tummy. I want to feed her Blue Buffalo, but it's a wee bit out of my price range right now.  She LOVES wet food, but they give her gas and make her have diarrhea.
> The crying doesn't really bug me too much- all my animals get their dishes filled at the same time of day- but I wonder if she eats from boredom? What you you think?


I've heard iffy things about Blue Buffalo. Namely, it giving pets (well, mainly dogs) diarrhea. Have you tried giving her a nice grain-free wet food? My kittens are horribly gassy on the "popular" wet cat food (friskies), but we've finally been able to upgrade them to a slightly better food (sheba) and their gas has improved considerably. Digestive enzymes or supplements also tend to help a lot for gas. We give daily supplements to our dog for her diarrhea and gas; both problems have stopped completely since we started her on them. They truly work wonders.

Anyways, to get back to the original topic - none of our pets will beg for food unless it's feeding time. They'll get excited and crowd around, but they don't whine incessantly or anything like that. They all known to be patient when I'm preparing their meals. (not that it stops my male kitten from being a bit pushy in the mornings *rolls eyes*)

My older kitty, Scamper, LOVES lounging by her water bowl and will get really stressed out when it's empty. But thankfully that never happens as I'm constantly cleaning and refilling their water bowls.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Your cat needs some wet food. Try out different brands to see if there's one that doesn't give her diarrhea. Mixing wet and dry might also help with that.

Cats get most of their water from their food. A cat on a dry diet only gets half the amount of water as a cat on a wet or fresh diet.


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

Our cat used to sit next to her empty food dish and just look at us accusingly. "Hey human. You see that? That is where my food would go. IF I HAD ANY!!"
She loved food so much


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

Find a wet food she can eat or feed her some fresh meat.
Also take her to the vet to check for a Thyroid issue. Our old boy Mindy used to eat so much food but was losing weight.


----------

